# Truck Upkeep



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a question for all you truck aficionados out there. My '01 F150 will turn 100K miles very soon and I want to give it some TLC for the milestone. I've always changed the oil every 3000 to 3500 miles and I've had the trans flushed. Things are tight, and will be for the forseable future with college tuition looming, so I am hoping (I Need) to get another 100K out of it. Even if I buy a new TV this one will remain in the family - my son already has dibs.

My question is: Is the service you get at the quicky lube places (not to be confused with quicky flush







) sufficient, or should I put it in the shop and have them give it the once over? Certainly, the cost is much different. Quicky lube can do the trans flush, radiator flush, rear end flush - all that stuff for 2 to 3 hundred dollars. I imagine it will be AT LEAST twice that in the shop. I want the truck to last but if the service is comparable, do I have to spend the extra money. So, that's the real question - is the service comparable?

Thanks,
Scott

P.S. Bill (2500Ram) I expect your input on this!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Scott 
Me personally I would take it to a mechanic I truly trust
He should be able to a better job than those Quick lube shops
A ggod mechanic should all tools to fully go over your TV

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would stay with a mechanic also.

I had my truck gone over for the 50K check just before I started towing the OB, just to make sure everything was still OK.

The Quick Lube places don't always drain the fluids, but suck them out with a vaccuum thingy and can leave harmful particles floating around.

The shop that did mine dropped the tranny pan, installed a new filter, checked the bands, pulled the diff. cover, drained that, reinstalled synthetic gear lube, etc.

The Quick lube may be cheaper, but you get what you pay for, IMHO.

Steve


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree with Steve!

Check around a find yourself a GOOD transmission guy. He will be able to change the trans fluid (at 100K, don't forget to ASK to have the converter drained) as well as the rear (and front for 4WD) differential(s). Also, if you have 4WD, you will need to have the transfer case oil changed.

Have you ever done a good engine tune-up? 100K is a good time to drop in a fresh set of MOTORCRAFT plugs. Don't let anyone put bosch plugs in that triton engine...stick with the stock motorcraft platinums. Also, you may want to take the opportunity to put in new pre-cat oxygen sensors. They deteriorate over time and it is "recommended" that they be changed at like 75K (but my trusty steed has 80K on it now and runs better than ever, so I'm not touching a thing.

If you do the work yourself, just do ONE thing at a time in the engine bay. I will tell you, if your truck has the 5.4 and you plan to change the plugs yourself, set aside a warm afternoon and plan to finish with a back-ache! A few cold beers will make the back-ache go away, but you'll want to wait until you've finished the job before you start into them! HAHAHAHAHA

Happy trucking...that F150 is just getting broken in!

Sidewinder


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

As far as the lube stuff have you considered doing it yourself? It's not difficult but certainly can get messy, especially dropping the transmission pan part.

If youhave someone else do the work, make sure they drop the pan and change the trans filter and then completely drain and refill the fluid. If you only drop and drain, you don't get all the old fluid out, while some will completely drain and refill, but do not drop the pan and replace the filter.
Probably ought to have the radiator drained, flushed and refilled at the same time.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm a little leary of those quick lube places. Most of the time they are competent at what they do but aren't always true mechanics. At a regular garage you stand a better chance of the mechanic catching something else that needs attention. Quick lube places have one thing in mind and that's changing the fluids as quickly as possible. I got caught on the road one time and needed to change my oil and I don't think there was a soul in there over 18. I drove a few miles down the road and stopped and checked for leaks but I usually do my own so I'm a bit anal about loose oil filters. A buddy of mine lost an engine to that and never was paid for the damage. Nothing can replace a good mechanic that you use regularly who is familiar with your truck.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for all these tips. With a Tax refund check around the corner, it is time to get some work done on the F250.

I bought it used and dont think the trans has ever been serviced. It now has 70k miles on it.

Thanks for the tips.

Schrade.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

This is valuable discussion.

What about valve cleaning gasoline additives. Is there any value to them? I will usually put a bottle of off the shelf additive in when I know I am going to burn an entire tank in one run, like when we go for a long trip. And I always use Chevron gas, so I wonder if there is any point.

I worked in a couple dealerships as an errand and parts runner when I was going to college. As a result, I have some strong opinions about dealerships versus quicky lubes.

First, you get what you pay for, most of the time. For example, the individual guy working on your truck in a dealership may only be changing the fluids, but the more experienced heavy-duty expert accross the isle from him can look at those fluids and tell a lot about your truck. So there is depth of experience available. The quicky lubes rarely have depth of experience. I would do it myself in most cases before I would go to a quick lube.

Second, I look for a dealership where the staff has been there for awhile. In my personal experience, it seemed like the dealerships that had high turn over in the service departments generally had organizational issues that trickled down to the customer, like rushing their mechanics to do the job too quickly and/or selling parts the customers don't need. The way they treat their mechanics is usually an inidcator of the way they treat their customers. I found most wrench turning mechanics are stand up guys who will leave a dealership that isn't treating them or the customer fairly, and go looking for a place that that treats people ethically.

My .02 cents....


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I use the dealer in my area for most of the service that I need, aside from the periodic oil changes. Once and while when time is short, they even change the oil for me for less than $30. Comparing prices, they can be a bit more expensive but not remarkably so, and I feel they would stand behind their work if any problems came up.
All of these places are capable of making a mistake, just be diligent about checking the work they have done.
Plugs difficult on a 5.4? Yes! There are some issues with the older Ford modular engine spark plug threads. I am not sure what year it was changed, but Ford did add 1-1/2 or 2 more threads to the head for spark plug engagement. The older modulars were easier to strip and/or come loose, spitting the spark plug out while under way....
The V-10 is even more fun to change plugs from what I have read but even with the V-8 it would be a dealer item for me.

Your results will vary









Scott

EDIT: I have the transmission flushed every year by a local trany guy that I have been using for years. I feel that it is cheap insurance for an expensive part of the truck and will do this as long as I am towing with it.
I don't know about Fords new TorqueShift, but usually the transmission (auto) is the weak link on all of the modern pickups. Even the mighty Allison has had a few problems.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

In our area, the quick lube shops have work performed by young kids just looking for a job out of highschool. I doubt that they care about towing and what to look for inside a transmission if something may be wrong. I am going to my Ford dealer this spring to have some stuff done, it will cost more but they are familiar with the trans and other parts.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

All of the work that is done on my vehicles is done at the dealership that I purchase from. We have it done there for two reasons. First, if the vehicle is still under warranty or just out of warranty, and you have had the dealership do all of the service work, and there is a problem, you have a complete service history that is very easy to verify. Second, I work there so it makes it really easy to just run back to the shop and tell them to do a oil change on my car/truck sitting in the lot, sometimes I get bumped for other customers that stop in for a oil change but they are pretty good at getting mine done before any long trips.

Gary


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Gary,
I just noticed "A good friend is one who will bail you out of jail. A great friend is one who is sitting next to you in jail saying, "Man that was fun!!".
Good saying I think!

Scott


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I will second every reply that said to have a trusted, qualified mechanic do the work. Personally, I would take the vehicle and have a full inspection done on the engine and drive train, as well as all fluids flushed and done. The mechanic will be able to pick up other small defects that have occurred over time and rectify them, where quicky lube would not. Yes, it will be expensive, but it is worth it. Doing this and minor maintenance along the way will pretty much guarantee that the truck will see the 200K.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Like many of the others, I like to use a local independent garage. The one I use has mechanics that have been there a good while and are trustworthy. They are not as cheap as the quick lube places, are not as expensive as a dealership, and have fully qualified certified mechanics. Most have prior dealership experience and have gone to the required schools. Just my $.02 cents worth.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> P.S. Bill (2500Ram) I expect your input on this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for my delay but that silly thing called work was crazy today. Like everyone else I would take it to a independant shop or dealer you can trust IF your not going to do it youself. What your talking about is not difficult to do but what's more important, your time or your money. Me personally I don't have $600-800 just burning a hole in my pocket for the 100,000 mile service, that number is more than likely low, so I do all maintanance on both trucks. I keep a little black book in the glove box with the date of the service, the milage and what was done with the receipt kept in the back. With this being done IF there was ever a warranty claim I can prove I was up on the service, engine, tranny, coolant, front and rear diffs.

There are other things nice about doing the work yourself. You get to set the time that's convenient for you, not the service station between 8 and 5. The cost is about a 1/3rd the service or dealer price but it's your time and tools. The internet is your friend, a quick google and your on your way with instructions and most of the time with pictures of what your looking for or hoping not to find. And your DW just thinks the world of you for bringing her the greasy cloths when your done









good luck.

Bill.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

You can't go wrong with a good mechanic, quick lube places do not have them.

My brother luckily is an excellent transmission rebuilder who is also GM trained. I always get his opinion on everything including the purchase on my newer truck. I generally change the oil myself on all my vehicles during the year, but just before the winter I bring it into where he works and put it up on the lift for a good going over. He does notice things, I would never see and checks things I would not think of. I know through him several good mechanics, but I'm in NY. Find a friend of a friend who is a good mechanic and use them when your not sure. They have the knowledge and experience to look and find that others do not.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I thought all American made cars and trucks were brought to the auto-graveyard at 100,000 miles? Hmmmm.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Usually, I do my own things, especially oil changes and the like. Last week, the dealer sent me a coupon - an oil change and tire rotation for 45 bucks,







plus a coupon for a free oil change down the road. Given that this brings the cost below what I can do it for (about $20.00), he has a deal. Especially handy in this sloppy weather.

As for Iffy Lube - several of us here at work now and then spend our lunch hour following oil trails from the local franchise. Winner is the one who can follow his trail the farthest.









Yeah, pretty pitiful way to spend time, but illustrative for those who are believers in price alone.

Slug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I thought all American made cars and trucks were brought to the auto-graveyard at 100,000 miles? Hmmmm.
> [snapback]72525[/snapback]​


Jolly,

Tell me you're joking.

Bill


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

He's got to be, too cold and snowy in ND to type straight!

Scott


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

I just wanted to chime in and say to check on what work the shops do. I have found that the quicky lube places charge way less than the dealerships but they don't do everything that the dealerships do. For example I got quoted $800 for my 100k tune up at the dealer and $250 at the local shop. I thought I was heading for a ripoff until I saw what each shop was doing. The quicky lube was just going to change the oil, plugs and flush the tranny. The dealership was going to change the plugs,wires, tranny filter, fuel filter and clean the injectors( not required but they had seen a lot of problems around 100k miles due to clogged injectors).

Bottom line is-- find out what is being done, the cost per hour of work may not be that different and it could save a lot of aggravation to get a potential problem headed off by someone who knows what is coming. Just my $.02.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, thanks all for your responses. I thought you would all cost me more money.







I was leaning toward the shop but the money thing is tight. But, if I want the truck to last, I'll have to pony up. Now I just have to wait for that income tax refund.

I think I'll get helper springs while I'm in. Any opinions on those? You know, just to keep this thread going.









Thanks,
Scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Well, thanks all for your responses. I thought you would all cost me more money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So your going to do the work youself or a shop. Helper springs are just a few new U bolts and some air tools. (Disclamer, I am not a mechanic and don't pretend to be one on TV, but I did stay at a holiday Inn last night) Seriously you have to drop the axle but it's not a bad job with air tools like a air hammer and impact wrench to get old rusty nuts and bolts out. I suggest PB Blaster as a penetrating oil a few days in advance vs wd-40.

Bill.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Moose...go with your gut. (get it?)

Bill...of course I'm kidding. I drive an American Made Nissan Titan!








Mostly, I trade them off and never see 100,000 miles. I get THE FEVER more often than most, I guess.


----------

